# VZN GS3 System Software Not Recognized



## esmier (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey guys,

Today I went to root and unlock the bootloader of my Verizon Galaxy S3 however, after unlocking the bootloader, I went to change the bootchain and I got Verizon's annoying message about how the software isn't recognized. Any suggestions on how to fix or how I can return to stock without flashing the stock image and loosing data?


----------

